# Orion Crossover



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

I have an old school Orion 225 HCCA and want to wire it up in tri-mode. Feeding a set of front components and a single sub. I want to keep it all passive. I am looking for an Orion passive subwoofer module. Does anyone know where I can get one of these? I have looked everywhere. Thanks


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

The tri-mode crossovers are nearly impossible to find now unless you find one used. I've been looking for a Phoenix Gold XVR-4 for a while now with no luck. PAC, Kenwood, Sony, Infinity and others also made the Tri-Mode passive crossovers, but they basically stopped making them in the late 90's as most people were using active x-overs (or amps had the x-overs built in). You could buy the crossover parts from somewhere like Parts Express and make your own.


----------



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

> The tri-mode crossovers are nearly impossible to find now unless you find one used.


This is true. Been looking for a while and haven't come up with one yet. That's why I figured this would be the best place to find one.

thanks


----------

